# New Bike.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well,I am back,not that anyone noticed I had gone
















Been preparing my BMW for sale,it went yesterday to a very nice guy from St Helens









I spent yesterday looking for a new bike for myself.I have wanted a 2 stroke again for ages.I was going to just buy a 125 sports for some fun,but my heart decided I needed something a little bigger.So I have gone and bought a Aprilia RS250,Chesterfield Replica







There goes my licence






























Also it was my wedding aniversary on Friday,and my dear wife surprised me with a lovely gift.Something I have always wanted but could never bring myself to buy as it is tooo expensive.

A Lange 1815 in platinum














Am I now too posh for the forum


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome back Alex - pictures of both of your new toys would be appreciated


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Alex, well done and happy anniversary.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

Aprilia RS 250..............An obnoxious....noisy...... smelly...........smokey....... two stroke with a narrow power band where "all hell breaks" loose and if you are not in it, it's as "flat as a pancake"









Briliant, Alex well done and enjoy, one of the last bastions of "two stroke holigan bikes"
















Keep it in that POWER BAND

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Mike







Yep a real hooligan bike.I have wanted one for years,and a clean one appeared at a good price,so looks like its going to be a good summer









Anyone interested in bikes please feel free to read the reviews on the RS here.

RS250


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Well,I am back,not that anyone noticed I had gone


I noticed mate









As youve a Lang now I suppose youll ponce of to the posh forum with those other types....









PG wont talk to you now...Ill be his best friend on my own


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alex we all missed you, honest!









You aint posh unless you can afford to buy such a watch and then sell it at half price a few weeks later!









Nice bike btw.

Leave the mrs your log on details so she can let us know how your doing in hospital!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hospital or prison on a bike like the RS























Not got the bike yet,it will be delivered on Thursday,fingers crossed







Hope it does not snow or rain on Saturday


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Happy anniversary Alex.









Nice to have a two stroke again? I'll bet it is.









WTF is a Lange 1815?







Is it expensive?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Stan,lovely to feel young again














Need to buy some Castrol R









A Lange&Sohne.German watchmaker.IMO equal to Patek,some may disagree though,but its down to taste.

1815 is a hand wound model sub seconds.German silver plates,solid silver dial.Highest level of watchmaking.

Not cheap at all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Doesn`t look much like a Ural outfit to me Alex









I`m only jealous







wish I still had my KH250







actually I wish my *^">)%Â¬#@!!!! arthritis didn`t stop me riding any sort of motorcycle














lucky b*****d!! getting an Aprilla and a A. Lange&Sohne 1815 within a few days of each other


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Well,I am back,not that anyone noticed I had gone
> 
> 
> I noticed mate
> ...


Hang on-who as a Lange?

As for Stan not knowing one- - i rest my case.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Happy anniversary Alex! Congrats on the bike and your new Swatch, and the Missus who obviously was a good bet at the time.









I got a short demo on the back of an Aprilia rs250 in 1994, scared the **** out of me. Lost my best mate to an accident as a passenger on a bike, that's why I shun most posts about bikes.









(My dream of the best holiday still is crossing the states on a Fatboy, so it's not desparate...







).

Enjoy your 3 beauties!!!
















BTW I'm not a Lange fan, although they are growing on me and I appreciate their quality and looks. Probably to Swiss biased and German averse to admit the Germans can deliver the goods!







Is it the same as one Ming's?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Is it the same as one Ming's?


No, Alex has his own


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> No, Alex has his own
























Marvo's nephew speaking????!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

namaste said:


> My dream of the best holiday still is crossing the states on a Fatboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that all about









Alex, congrats on the bike, stock up on oil







They are a great fun bike, I bet a lot of bigger bikes will get a suprise round your way this summer









Mach, I have thought about swapping my bike for a Ural, only after my next tour though, I am not stupid







But despite umpteen phone calls, emails to their site and a letter they still cannot be assed to forward info to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Well lets see the watch on your freckly wrist then Alex.









Seeing as how the watch is far more expensive than your new bike, last time I looked they were over Â£13,000.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Mach, I have thought about swapping my bike for a Ural, only after my next tour though, I am not stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark do you mean Ural moto Uk ? have you tried F2 Motorcycles? If you`d like I can copy and send you the photocopies they sent me including the wonderful "Bad Guys.Bad Roads. IMZ (Ural) Motorcycles Can Handle Them Both" which includes details of extras such as machine guns and rocket launchers which can be mounted on the chair









Bl**dy tough motorcycles!!







I had one where one of the barrels literally snapped off round its base (My fault!!







) whilest pulling a huge double adult sidecar with my ex-wife inside up a hill ( ok not steep) in traffic at 40mph and it hardly flinched, just kept going until I could safely pull over
















BTW as I`m sure you know a Fatboy is a HD unless theres something Namaste would like to share with the group







On second thoughts lets not go there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Forgot this wonderful heading from one of the Ural leaflets.....

NASA....

SPENT A DECADE AND $12 BILLION DEVELOPING A PEN THAT WORKED IN

ZERO GRAVITY.......

THE RUSSIANS USED A PENCIL!!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> unless theres something Namaste would like to share with the group


Nope, nothing to share!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Mach, I have thought about swapping my bike for a Ural, only after my next tour though, I am not stupid
> ...


Yep, that's them, I was interested in the North Star, http://www.uralmoto.com/redstar.php

Looking at it again now I do not know what I was thinking of







I have some stupid ideas sometimes, I am sure that I would be better of with a BMW 80/100 RS/RT. But thank you very much for the offer.









As for Pieter, I am sure the dream is better than the reality, imagine 3000 miles at 45mph on a boneshaker with your legs akimbo







I have done NY to New Orleans and up to LA but in a Toyota Celica, far more sensible


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did have a BMW R80 for a few years did the 1988 BMF National Rally on it, won "Special Gold" great bike but a different beast completely to the Ural


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > Well,I am back,not that anyone noticed I had gone
> ...


Sorry Paul, I don't move in such lofty circles. Might stretch to a Timex RS homage though.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for wishing me and the wife a Happy anniversary and congratulating me on my new toys Neil
















Patience my dear fellow


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Uncle Alex, Im doing some work up your neck of the woods at the end of this week, do you fancy a meet up, I would love to see the bike and Lang ( and you I suppose







)

What do you think


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

uncle Alex


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Well,I am back,not that anyone noticed I had gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a Lange???????????

I hate you


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


I was thinking more of Russian watches, particularly with red dials


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Funny you were thinking of Russian watches Paul, most of mine are Swiss and they don't have red dials.

Most of them are vintage also.









This one is the most modern Swiss watch I own.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Jason,would love to meet up







Let me know when you are about and we can arrange something.

Â£13000 would buy you a new plat 1815 up down(power reserve).


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Yes Jason,would love to meet up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I nearly traded my AP for. That was until I was only offered Â£2800 for mine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Funny you were thinking of Russian watches Paul, most of mine are Swiss and they don't have red dials.
> 
> Most of them are vintage also.
> 
> ...


Seems appropriate to have Fireball XL-5 in the background of your photo Stan,I could imagine Steve Zodiac wearing a Hamilton Ventura


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Paul,I know






























Don't offer you much when they are buying do they


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you were thinking of Russian watches Paul, most of mine are Swiss and they don't have red dials.
> ...


My thoughts exactly Mac.









I might buy the Fireball XL5 DVD set sometime, I really should.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan let me know if you ever find a sensibly priced model of the XL-5 doesn`t have to be big, 3" would do







as long as it wasn`t completely naff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd look on eBay Mac.









Konami did a Fireball XL5 model that was small and packaged with A S.I.D from UFO.

The Comet Miniatures one might be splendid but the price is very high.









I think we should get the DVD pack before they all go.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Yes Paul,I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No S**t.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Paul,I know
> ...


Life's a bitch ain't it?

This will make you feel better.


----------

